# Hackintosh mi notebook air



## Khé (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour tous le monde,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aurai quelques questions.
J'aimerai m'acheter un mac dans le but de pouvoir utiliser logic pro x seulement vu le prix j'ai décidé de me tourner vers le hackintosh.
Du coup je cherche un ordinateur portable(oui je sais ca ne simplifie pas les choses) qui permettent de pouvoir faire tourner os x en sachant que je n'ai pas besoin de la wifi et de mise a jour de os x. Est ce que le mi notebook air avec son i5, son ssd et ses 8g de ddr4 pourrai remplir ces fonctions ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## polyzargone (24 Septembre 2016)

C'est possible mais il faudra surmonter le problème Optimus et peut-être (sans doute) changer la carte WIFI/BT.

Pour l'installation, je ne peux que te déconseiller de passer par UniBeast/multiBeast et de suivre ce tuto. Et pour la suite, c'est par ici…


----------



## Khé (25 Septembre 2016)

Merci bien pour toutes ces infos ! Pour le wifi cela ne me servirai a rien puisque que je veux seulement installez logic pro x à l'aide d'une clé wifi.


----------



## lunatik (3 Mai 2017)

Un petit Up pour savoir si vous avez des nouveaux retours d'expériences pour le Hackintosh sur le xiaomi 12.5 ?


----------



## polyzargone (3 Mai 2017)

Un bon début : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/675-xiaomi-notebook-air-13-filespack/


----------

